# BAM max power



## thad1 (Jul 2, 2016)

Hello all, I have searched and cannot find a definitive answer so here goes!

All things being equal what is the max safe flywheel power for a BAM engine on standard internals, or to out it another way what will the standard rods tolerate if driven hard most of the time?

I have read 300 trq and 350trq thats quite a big difference, as I might need a new turbo I am thinking about getting one that will do somewhere around 320-340 hp/trq

I already have a 3 inch supersprint exhaust and downpipe etc so this seems like a logical step!

Can has 85k on it!


----------



## Beunhaas (May 14, 2014)

This is about the max my tuner wanted to go on stock rods.
Keep in mind, its the torque and the way it comes in that is your limiting factor


----------



## thad1 (Jul 2, 2016)

o.k thats great!

so 340hp 330lbft?

Thats about where I would like to be, what are the turbos that will get me there?


----------



## Beunhaas (May 14, 2014)

It's not the 'magical limit' but an indication about what is atleast possible.

lot's of turbos nowaday make that power for example:
Hybrid K04-023
TFSI K04-064 (the turbo i ran on that dyno plot)
Gtx2867
Gt2860
EFR6258
MHI TD04
IHI VF34


----------



## thad1 (Jul 2, 2016)

Thanks again, I was looking at TD05-16g which would be comfortable for 320/320 with decent spool, I guess the problem is the manifold lol


----------



## 3TT3 (Aug 30, 2014)

Nice figures beun 
For op 
There is a site , that gives some of the info you are looking for on components,tuning and stuff.
http://euroturbo.net/product-info/vw-1- ... omponents/
see also the other pages.


----------



## thad1 (Jul 2, 2016)

3TT3 said:


> Nice figures beun
> For op
> There is a site , that gives some of the info you are looking for on components,tuning and stuff.
> http://euroturbo.net/product-info/vw-1- ... omponents/
> see also the other pages.


Brilliant!

Many thanks!


----------



## TT Tom TT (Oct 9, 2015)

I have also always been told somewhere between 300-360lb/ft of torque... Funnily enough when I had my forged-drilled rods professionally pressed onto the pistons the guy said to me about my old rods "I don't know why you're changing them, I've never seen those rods bend ever!" but then again I suppose it's not a common occurrence as people don't tune enough to make them bend and those who do know not to without swapping them out!


----------



## ProjectMick (Sep 29, 2015)

I wouldn't want to go more than 300 but I am very cautious as a default setting!

Thing is I'd look at it from the perspective that these engines aren't new anymore and unless you know how the car has been looked after/driven I'd stay cautious.

As said above though it also depends on the map and power delivery so all you can really do is go with what you feel comfortable with and hope it's ok! Im not saying don't do it but just be aware that things can (and do) fail and factor in the cost of that potential failure for the extra power.


----------



## infidel.uk (Feb 21, 2015)

im soon going to be upping the power output on my old banger, i suspect new boost pipes all over the place, then a clutch, at the very least, lol :lol:


----------



## Mondo (Feb 20, 2009)

Beunhaas said:


> ...Keep in mind, its the torque and the way it comes in that is your limiting factor...


Wot he said. 320 lb/ft here (well, before it was wound down to 300 post hybrid etc) on stock internals, but I know of folks with much more 'torques' and over 100bhp on me also on stock internals. But then, they know what they're doing, and the torque kicks in up the rev range when the engine is already spinning.

It's the sudden application of shedloads of torque that bends rods. [smiley=book2.gif]


----------



## thad1 (Jul 2, 2016)

Mondo said:


> Beunhaas said:
> 
> 
> > ...Keep in mind, its the torque and the way it comes in that is your limiting factor...
> ...


Thanks for this mate, I need to get my turbo off the car as I dont think it's a standard one, when it ran properly briefly it felt a hell of a lot quicker than the other 225 I had driven.

I have just taken off the cam cover and been cleaning it up, had it in the sink ha ha SWMBO looked a bit twisted but I have been forgiven lol

I am doing the gasket on that and then going to think about getting a good look at the turbo, I am also thinking about possibly getting the wastgate flap repaired if that's at all possible (assuming it's a turbo worth keeping) if it turns out its just a K04 then I may as well replace it!

I have decided to take it off the road for now as I think the timing belt may be original, the car has done 85k, the belt has Audi on it and is worn, it's not going anywhere until thats done!

How much am I looking at for a bracket to mate a td05 to the manifold and downpipe if I need it?


----------

